# Don't mess with her young 'un !



## IKE (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2019)

_Honey Badger don't care!

_


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2019)

We have badgers in the Woods near us..altho' they are shy and only usually come out at night if they think no-one is around, they are chunky, feisty little animals..heavy for their size, and in the pitch dark  when you're driving you know if you've hit one because there's a heckava bang, so I'm not surprised they could chase off a predator


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2019)

A kin to the badger is the wolverine, one of the fiercest animals on earth.  The state animal of Michigan is the wolverine, even though there has only been one sighting of a wolverine in Michigan in over 200 years.  

So how did the wolverine become the Michigan state animal?  Well, you'd have to go back to the dispute between Ohio and Michigan back in the territorial days over the Toledo area.  Michigan had it, Ohio wanted it, Michigan wasn't interested in giving it up.  The Buckeyes of Ohio claimed the Michiganders were being unnecessarily ornery about it and started referring to them as "wolverines", which were the ornery-est animals they could think of at the time as an insult.

Incidentally, that same guv'mint decided to pacify Michigan by giving it the Upper Peninsula, taking it away from Wisconsin, even though it's firmly attached to Wisconsin and didn't even have a bridge over to Michigan at the time.  I'm not sure how Wisconsin felt about that, but apparently there wasn't a Wisconsin-Michigan War so apparently nobody had any strong feelings about it.  

The Canadians, wisely, minded their own business and concentrated on perfecting their "ehs". 

But I digress.  Back to badgers.


----------

